# 41 and starting Tx at Care Notts in April



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

I'm 41 and about to start my second treatment at Care at Notts. 

we had our first BFN at Care at Manchester last July.

Is there anyone out there starting treatment in April?

HX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Hickson, just wanted to wish you luck, I have finished tx now , really hope your dream comes true 

Good Luck 

love Jo
x x x


----------

